
Splunk Will No Longer Be Selling Software and Services to Russian Organizations - sandmansandine
https://www.splunk.com/blog/2019/02/18/shifting-priorities-in-our-global-strategy.html
======
ardy42
Is that because of Russian data-residency requirements?

~~~
altmind
Splunk offers self-hosted solutions as well. They can be made compliant.

I wonder if splunk sales in russia were any significant. Probably less than
0.1% of total sales, all for no culture of using/buying licensed software and
high purchase price.

